# EZdrummer help... no sound?



## metulkult (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys, just got EZdrummer, and was wondering why there isn't any sound whenever I click on any of the toms and such. I'm using Drumkit from Hell.

All the megabytes are loaded and stuff, but I can't figure out why it isn't playing anything....

Help?


----------



## Winspear (Jun 13, 2010)

What DAW are you using? Are your outputs set correctly? Can you _see_ audio playback in the channel strips?


----------



## fathead (Jun 13, 2010)

When I installed Superior 2.0 it wouldn't make any sound until I ran Toontrack Solo as administrator.


----------

